# Optical illusion?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

I've owned a Pioneer in-dash XM System since Nov. I'm very happy with it except for the lack of scrolling song titles. On Friday the 30th I was listening to the 60's on 6 during their all request hour at 5pm central time. When they would display the 1-866 request line number it started scrolling the whole number across my display. I had to listen awhile when I got home just to make sure I wasn't seeing things. Usually I just see the last seven numbers and on some channels they sometimes only display the numbers 1-866. There was still no scrolling song titles though. I wonder if someone at XM was hacking into Pioneer's stupid song title hardware. I e-mailed Pioneer about this about month after I got my system and they gave me a smart aleck answer about people wrecking their cars if the whole song title scrolled.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

That's funny, they don't seem to have problems with highly graphic animated "Screen Savers" on their head units, but no scrolling song titles? 

Its a limitation of the hardware, someone forgot to design it in.


----------

